# French Aires - How crowded Jul/Aug?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We are driving down to just below Bergerac to meet family for a 2 week holiday mid-August, but since we have time on our hands we thought we could do what we do well and travel oh so slowly down there, maybe even pottering around the Brittany coast etc.

What I'd like to know is how easy/difficult is it to get on aires during July/August? Are they very crowded? 

Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends what time you get there.

Before about 4.00pm you should be OK, and there's always another not far away. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No stress for Aires, if you arrive at 7pm, expect to see the good ones full. The peak arrival time seems to be from 5 - 6pm but by that time it will be getting late to enjoy the area and most are sited in interesting places, so no stress!
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

I recommended one to a MHF member who was on the Cote D'Azur a couple of August ago, in case he could not get in a campsite.

He could not get in a campsite and only just managed to get on the Aire for the night after a Frenchman offered up his place as he was leaving (still had to wait).

There was not another one very close by so he they were very lucky.

I would say very busy.

TM


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We travel early and arrive usually by 1pm and get in ok. Arrive after 2pm and you join the french rush hour so be prepared.
we can only travel in july august and have never failed.
chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are moving permanently to live just south of Bergerac, arriving at our new home at the end of July. In that area we have always managed to get on an aire when we have wanted one but I must confess that in Britanny we always book a site as it can be mayhem there in the school hols with all the French and all the Brits. But, at least in that area there are other aires not too far away, for the most part. The other thing to try is the French Passion book which has never failed us for a rural stop-over when needed.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

When do the French school holidays actually start?


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I was concerned about this last year when we had to travel during the French Holidays. We had no problems at all (I do understand though that Brittany can be a problem). As others have said though, if you want to use a popular aire (usually one on the coast) get there early.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We are off to France on the 1st July, planning to stay on Aires and the odd campsite for two weeks, even though this is the begining of the French school holidays, we are optimistic with getting a space.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

14th July is the bank holiday that starts the big exodus. 

We'd better get into gear early then when we're travelling, or we won't get any pitches.

I'm interested in the French Passion scheme though. That looks like it might make for some interesting stays.

Lesley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello
Useful sites below

Motorhomer

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/en/IMG/pdf/TRAFFIC_FORCASTS_-doc_2011_cle1d7548.pdf

http://www.bison-fute.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do

http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im counting the days, holidays start 2nd July :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The exodus seems to start after July 14th or very early August, have found that the french seem to be staying at home more and more and doing DIY *shock horror gasp* ... the retired french people around here go away in June to beat the rush :wink: 

We stayed in Ile D'Oleron municipal aire August 7th and apart from having 1 night on the car park (we didn't get there until 7pm) we were fine for 5 nights. The lakes around us have aires, seem to get busy from about 4pm Friday afternoon in July/August.

Am planning a trip to Airvault for July 14th I think and onwards to Oleron before the August rush 
:lol:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are driving down to just below Bergerac to meet family for a 2 week holiday mid-August, but since we have time on our hands we thought we could do what we do well and travel oh so slowly down there, maybe even pottering around the Brittany coast etc.
> 
> ...


Its French Hols

The further south you go the more probs finding a place becomes


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are driving down to just below Bergerac to meet family for a 2 week holiday mid-August, but since we have time on our hands we thought we could do what we do well and travel oh so slowly down there, maybe even pottering around the Brittany coast etc.
> 
> ...


Its French Hols

The further south you go the more probs finding a place becomes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have found that If you are prepared to go inland a bit away from the crowded Coastal aires There are often quiet and nicer aires and wild camping spots to be found even In august. We often do this but we also carry a scooter which helps.

You will always fine somewhere to park in France.


----------

